# Need help: installer here (6/4/2010)



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Installer is upgrading me to DEC.
I have 4 HR-2xs working fine.
I am also getting a new HR24. He can't get that one working.
He has tried two of them and put them exactly where the HR-21s were but we get all kinds of issues including searching for satellite. 

He tried both with the BSF in line and without it.

What are we missing?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Are they installing a SWiM16?


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

All 5 DVRs are behind it.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have to assume the installer has removed any BBC's in place, and that he has hooked the SWiM feed to the correct side on the x24.

Is it possible to take one of the working units to that location and see if the problem repeats? If it does, its most likely a wiring issue.

If a different unit works there, then we know the wire is good, and what I would do is hook the 24 back up and rerun the satellite configuration.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

all BBCs are out.
The SWM feed is going to Sat-1/SWM on the X24.
Not a wiring issue because we swapped locations with an HR21 and the problem followed the HR24.
Tried two HR24s same issue.
I think he has rerun the satellite config as well.
I was hoping there was something missing like needing a specific port on the x24.

One other thing. Do we need to download software to make support single wire on x24?


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

The installer isn't trying to connect all five of your DVRs on the same leg on the SWM-16, is he? Each leg only supports 8 tuners.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

jpitlick said:


> The installer isn't trying to connect all five of your DVRs on the same leg on the SWM-16, is he? Each leg only supports 8 tuners.


All 5 DVDs are going through the same splitter and one cable is attached to the SWM.

I will try to snap a picture.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

sonofcool said:


> All 5 DVDs are going through the same splitter and one cable is attached to the SWM.
> 
> I will try to snap a picture.


That is the problem. Can only have 4 dvrs on each out leg of SWM16. Need to get another coax to swm and put a least one receiver on that leg.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

sonofcool said:


> All 5 DVDs are going through the same splitter and one cable is attached to the SWM.
> 
> I will try to snap a picture.


Yup that is the problem. You need 2 cables coming from the SWM16 with no more than 8 tuners (4 drvs) attached to each cable coming from the SWM16. It's basically 2 SWM8's stuck in 1 box together. You have to use both ports to get support for 16 tuners.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The easy answer today is remove one of the DVRs from the splitter and put it on the SWiM-2 output. You will only need to change that if you add more receivers/DVRs in the future.

Also, make sure open splitter outputs have a terminator installed.


----------



## rcruz2525 (Jun 4, 2010)

Also, make sure there is NO DECA on the HR24, the HR24 has a built in DECA.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Any luck sonofcool?

I am in the chatroom and if I can help you, I will.

http://www.dbstalk.com/addonchat.php


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

As others have pointed out: you can only get 8 tuners off of one leg of a SWiM16. Any more than 4 DVRs, and the fifth (or more) will need to be on the other output of the SWiM.

EDIT: think of the SWiM16 as "two SWiM8's bridged together as to allow DECA to work between them".


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

sonofcool said:


> One other thing. Do we need to download software to make support single wire on x24?


No. The x24's work with SWiM out of the box.


----------



## rcruz2525 (Jun 4, 2010)

barryb said:


> As others have pointed out: you can only get 8 tuners off of one leg of a SWiM16. Any more than 4 DVRs, and the fifth (or more) will need to be on the other output of the SWiM.
> 
> EDIT: think of the SWiM16 as "two SWiM8's bridged together as to allow DECA to work between them".


Barryb, you are correct, only 4 DVRs or 8 non DVRs or a combination of the two but nothing going over 8 tuners per leg.

This picture may help on locating the 2 different ports on the SWM16


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Installers are "learning as they go" in a lot of markets. Good thing we have DBSTalk.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

It's all working now! Great help guys! BarryB, thanks for the chat room offer. I t was definitely the SWM hook up. I did read that the SWM16 was actually two 8 switch ports combined, but it didn't stick out as the issue for me until I've been through it once.

Doug,
I will check now to make sure the open splitter ports have the terminators on them. 

If you guys weren't there to help the installer would still be messing around with rebooting everything and seeing the problem move around to whatever box came up last!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I bet you guys were seeing all sorts of crazy stuff going on.... 

Suggest you point the installer to DBSTalk... he will learn a bunch.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

barryb said:


> Suggest you point the installer to DBSTalk... he will learn a bunch.


any bets on that ?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> any bets on that ?


Depends on the installer!


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

sonofcool said:


> It's all working now! Great help guys! BarryB, thanks for the chat room offer. I t was definitely the SWM hook up. I did read that the SWM16 was actually two 8 switch ports combined, but it didn't stick out as the issue for me until I've been through it once.
> 
> Doug,
> I will check now to make sure the open splitter ports have the terminators on them.
> ...


Now go act out your avatar.


----------



## rcruz2525 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hdhead said:


> Now go act out your avatar.


Well it depend on your Blue-Player.,..

I had to upgrade the software in my Pioneer Elite player in order to see Avatar..
I had all the family in the family room ready to see this incredible movie and my payer did not play,,, It need it a sofwate update. You can imagine how I was filling...


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

barryb said:


> I bet you guys were seeing all sorts of crazy stuff going on....
> 
> Suggest you point the installer to DBSTalk... he will learn a bunch.


Yes, I told him I was getting help from DBSTalk, hopefully he wrote it down. He tended to rely on whomever he called for troubleshooting tips. That person didn't really get the gist of the issue either.

He was also new to HR24 and wasn't sure if you could force a download the same way as you do with the 2x's

The installer was a great guy, just not trained on this stuff. He talked about the training video and how not much sticks until he tries it himself a few times.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> Now go act out your avatar.


:lol:You bet!


----------



## Willy1 (Jul 9, 2007)

My installer connected the lines from the SWM 16 into the circled outlet instead of the single outlet. I asked him about it but he said it was correct.

Also, as I had previously had16 runs of RG6 from a 16 way multiswitch out to the 8 tuners, he just connected them all 16 cables instead of figuring out which was which. That way at the box he could use either cable. Is that correct as well? Should I disconnect the cables which aren't being used?

Thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Willy1 said:


> View attachment 22340
> 
> 
> My installer connected the lines from the SWM 16 into the circled outlet instead of the single outlet. I asked him about it but he said it was correct.
> ...


Your installer did it wrong .. It goes from the SWiM-16 to the "In" port which is the single one on top.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Willy1 said:


> View attachment 22340
> 
> 
> Should I disconnect the cables which aren't being used?
> ...


Yes, and cap the open ports on the splitter.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Willy1 said:


> View attachment 22340
> 
> 
> My installer connected the lines from the SWM 16 into the circled outlet instead of the single outlet. I asked him about it but he said it was correct.
> ...





Doug Brott said:


> Your installer did it wrong .. It goes from the SWiM-16 to the "In" port which is the single one on top.


someone really needs to bring this stuff to directv training dept's attention.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Willy1 said:


> View attachment 22340
> 
> 
> My installer connected the lines from the SWM 16 into the circled outlet instead of the single outlet. I asked him about it but he said it was correct.
> ...


Appears you had not only had untrained, incompetent installer but a lazy one to boot. Not tracing the active coax cables is inexcusable.


----------



## Willy1 (Jul 9, 2007)

So I should trace them out and disconnect the unused ones? And do the caps need to be terminator caps or regular plastic ones? Thanks.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Willy1 said:


> So I should trace them out and disconnect the unused ones? And do the caps need to be terminator caps or regular plastic ones? Thanks.


Yes, that would be the prudent thing to do. Terminator caps for the unused ports. I'd have half the mind to call D and have them back out to do it right. Probably more of a hassle though than doing it yourself.


----------



## Willy1 (Jul 9, 2007)

They are coming out to bring the PI for the Internet DECA. I will have them fix it right.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

My installer toned out the cable pairs and only used one cable each place. I pulled out all of the unused cable (both in the central wiring closet and at the TV ends). To me the less cable, the less clutter, the better.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

sonofcool said:


> My installer toned out the cable pairs and only used one cable each place. I pulled out all of the unused cable (both in the central wiring closet and at the TV ends). To me the less cable, the less clutter, the better.


Yup, I eliminated tons of cabling, use to have 11 cables through outside wall from WB16 switch, now have 2 with SWM16.


----------

